# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  }وفر وقتڪ•بإختص ـارات•ح ـلوه░!!►مجهودي

## Hussain.T

السلام ع ـليكم ورح ـمة الله وبرڪاته... 
انا عندي اوراق ومجلات ووو..  :wacko:  
فقلت اسوي الاختصارات واحطهم في ملف pdf  
وارفعهم ليكم للفائدة  :amuse:  
واليوم تم الانتهاء من مفتاح كونترول 
الملف موجود  
 
أو 
 
عطوني رايكم  :toung:  
اذا عجبكم راح اكمل مشواري  :rolleyes:

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكوور يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## Hussain.T

> مشكوور يعطيك ربي العافيه



العفو

الله يعافيك

ويسلموووو ع المرور الرااائع

اسعدني وجودك

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



تم التـ ح ـميل بنـ ج ـآح ^_^ ..


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليك خ ـيي ،، مـ ج ـهووود ح ـلوو منك ..


إن ش ـاء الله الآع ـضاء يـ س ـتفيدون منه ..


س ـلمت يمنآك وع ـطآك ربي الـ ع ـآفيه ..


بإنتظآر تتمة ج ـهودك المميزه ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك العافيه ..

مجهود رائع ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا شبل
أنا حمّلت الملف ولما فكيت الظغط
طلع لي شي تبع الفوتوشوب
ولما جيت أفتحه مايرضى يفتح ليي
الا برقم سري 
فمادري ويش السالفه ؟؟؟
أتمنى تفيدني ..
والله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق ...

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


الله يعطيك العافية 


وتسلم اايادي

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكووور اخوووي

الله يعطيك العاافيه

تم التحميل

تقبل مروري

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
مجهود جبار
وحلو
من مبدعنا
الى الأمام
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همسة ألم

جهووووود رائعه 
مشكووووور ياشبـــــــــــــــــــــ^ــ^ــــــــل 
موفق ...
تحيآآآتووووووووووو

----------

